# choctawhatchee river information



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Me and a friend are going to try to catch some trout and redfish and hopefully have a shot at a striper or two at the river Sunday morning. Hoping someone can point me in a good general direction on where to start. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

dsaito said:


> Me and a friend are going to try to catch some trout and redfish and hopefully have a shot at a striper or two at the river Sunday morning. Hoping someone can point me in a good general direction on where to start. Any help would be greatly appreciated


Well since no one had advise on the area how did you guys do?


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Caught one bass


----------

